# للرجال : هل دخولك للمنتدي لارضاء غرورك ؟



## marmora jesus (28 مارس 2010)

يا مساء الخير عليكم كلكم
النهارده طلعت في دماغي فكرة الموضوع ده
معلش استحملوني واستحملوا افكاري بقي
اختكم وبترخم عليكم
براحتها طبعا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصوا هو الموضوع باين من عنوانه
وهو موضوع عام مفتوح للمناقشة
وهو عبارة عن سؤال واحد ومحتاج لاجابات مش اجابة واحدة
لان الغرور ليه انواع كتير وكل واحد حسب شخصيته وطريقة تفكيره
وطبعا في كتير داخلين للخدمة فقط
وربنا اعلم ما في القلوب

السؤال مرة تانية وهو موجه للولاد طبعا : هل دخولك للمنتدي لارضاء غرورك فقط ؟

ربنا يستر علي الموضوع وعليا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2010)

> هل دخولك  للمنتدي لارضاء غرورك فقط ؟



لا طبعا ، انا مغرور خلقة ! هو انا ناقص ؟​


----------



## just member (28 مارس 2010)

*اية نوع الارضاء طيب اللي هاخدة من المنتدي بالنسبة لحكاية الغرور دي؟؟


*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (28 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
*مريض نفسيا من يتعامل من خلف الكيبورد لإرضاء غروره الشخصى*
*عن دخولى الشخصى للمنتدى هو تصحيح للإتجاه ففى حياتى العريضة لم أشترك إلا فى منتديان احدهما إلحادى والأخر هو هذا المنتدى الكريم.*
*تسجيلى هنا هو تكفير عن سنوات ضاعت منى فى اللادينية المظلمة*
*سلام المسيح اترك لكم*


----------



## CH Dragon (28 مارس 2010)

مستحيل حاجه في الدنيا دي كلها ترضي غروري 
!!
​:smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> لا طبعا ، انا مغرور خلقة ! هو انا ناقص ؟​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سامحه يارب
ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان بس بعيد عننا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا منك له​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 مارس 2010)

just member قال:


> *اية نوع الارضاء طيب اللي هاخدة من المنتدي بالنسبة لحكاية الغرور دي؟؟*​


 

بص يا جو انا مش قصدي ان كل الولاد المشتركين في المنتدي مغرورين وهدفهم ارضاء غرورهم
انا قولت في نسبة داخلين للخدمة فقط والمفروض هو ده السبب اللي كلنا داخلين علشانه

لكن في ناس بيكون عندهم نقطة ضعف ما في شخصيتهم بيحاولوا يتناسوها بالمنتدي هنا سواء ده لو كان انسان شخصيته ضعيفة جدا علي الحقيقة فبيدخل المنتدي علشان يفرض نفسه ورأيه علي الاعضاء لمجرد انه يرضي غروره ويحس ان شخصيته قوية بغض النظر عن العواقب اللي هتحصل من ورا الموضوع ده
وعندك نقط ضعف كتير بتكون في شخصية الانسان بيحاول بدخوله المنتدي انه يقنع نفسه انها مش موجودة وده كله علي حساب المنتدي بأعضاءه

وفي ناس تانية بيكون عندها افكار متسلطة في دماغها هي وبس وبتحاول تنفيذها هنا في المنتدي لانها مش قادرة تنفذها علي الاشخاص اللي تعرفهم في الحقيقة وبدل من انهم يقتنعوا بفشلهم او ان الافكار دي غلط من اساسه بتشترك هنا في المنتدي علشان تحاول تنفيذها وترضي غرورها ​


----------



## Critic (28 مارس 2010)

*كلامك كان ممكن يبقى صح لو احنا داخلين بشخصياتنا الحقيقية*
*لكن معظم الاعضاء بيتعاملوا فى المنتدى من خلف قناع الاسماء الرمزية*
*اى اننا عبارة عن عقول لشخصيات وهمية لا اكثر و لا اقل*
*فهيجي الغرور منين و ازاى ومحدش عارف حد اصلا*
*يعنى انا مهما اقول مثلا مش هرضى غرورى*
*ليه*
*لان محدش عارف انا مين فكأن كلامى صادر من شخصية وهمية او مجرد عقل بلا بيانات شخصية*
*حد فاهم حاجة هههههههههههههه*

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## asmicheal (28 مارس 2010)

هوة انا مش من الرجال 
بس من المصريين 
والمصريين يحبوا يفتوا 

هههههههههههههههه

الغرور صفة منفرة مرمورة 
واللى هيكون كدة 
لو عرض نفسة مرة 
الناس هتلفظة مليون مرة 

الناس فى منتهى الذكاء 
وتستطيع بفطرتها 
ان تميز الصادق من المدعى 
واكيد ترفضة 

ولن تتجاوب معة 

فلو خدع الناس بكام كلمة ولا كام موضوع 
فما اخفى  يعلن 

وليس بخفى الا ويستعلن


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح*
> *مريض نفسيا من يتعامل من خلف الكيبورد لإرضاء غروره الشخصى*
> *عن دخولى الشخصى للمنتدى هو تصحيح للإتجاه ففى حياتى العريضة لم أشترك إلا فى منتديان احدهما إلحادى والأخر هو هذا المنتدى الكريم.*
> *تسجيلى هنا هو تكفير عن سنوات ضاعت منى فى اللادينية المظلمة*
> *سلام المسيح اترك لكم*


 

اصدق تعبير ووصف للشخص ده هو مريض نفسيا فعلا
جميل ان الانسان يحس ويفوق لوحده والاجمل انه يلاقي الطريق اللي يقدر يمشي فيه ويصلح غلطه
ربنا يقويك ويحميك من عدو الخير دايما
ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 مارس 2010)

*لية كده يا مرمورة الله يسامحك
الانسان المغرور لا يتقرب لحد لانة شايف انه احسن من اي حد
بجد مش فاهم وجة نظرك لية للرجال*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *لية كده يا مرمورة الله يسامحك*
> *الانسان المغرور لا يتقرب لحد لانة شايف انه احسن من اي حد*
> *بجد مش فاهم وجة نظرك لية للرجال*


 

بص علي ردي علي جاست ميمبر وانت تفهم قصدي
ولتالت مرة مش بقول ان كلكم كده انا بقول ان في نسبة كده​


----------



## just member (29 مارس 2010)

مو قلنا احنا ولا غيرنا يا مرمورة
الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة
وليس شخص بعينة هو المقصود مننا احنا الشباب
ومعتقدش بما اننا شاركنا بالموضوع يبقي احنا المقصودين يا اح ماجد 
فيا متابع
وشكرا لردوك يا مرمورة
​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 مارس 2010)

*انا مقصدتش انك عليا او علي حد معين انا بسئل لية الرجالة بوجة عام لان الغرور مش مقتصر علي الرجل فقط انا شفت رد كل واحد قبل مكتب الرد الاول
وانا مازلت عند رائي برضة ان الانسان المغرور هو اللي مش بيحب يتعامل مع الناس لان يعتقد انة احسن منهم فصعب انة يكون داخل لمنتدي عشان يمارس الغرور والا يكون بيخالف نفسة بتعاملة من وجهة نظرة مع ناس اقل منة
اسف لو كنت زعلت حد عن جهل في التعبير*


----------



## sony_33 (29 مارس 2010)

> السؤال مرة تانية وهو موجه للولاد طبعا : هل دخولك للمنتدي لارضاء غرورك فقط ؟


اتصدقى لسة مرضتش غرورى
حوالى 2000 مشاركة ولسة ناقصلى حوالى زيهم وشوية
يمكن الفت نظر حد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روحى منك للى اكلت دراع جوزها​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انا مقصدتش انك عليا او علي حد معين انا بسئل لية الرجالة بوجة عام لان الغرور مش مقتصر علي الرجل فقط انا شفت رد كل واحد قبل مكتب الرد الاول*
> *وانا مازلت عند رائي برضة ان الانسان المغرور هو اللي مش بيحب يتعامل مع الناس لان يعتقد انة احسن منهم فصعب انة يكون داخل لمنتدي عشان يمارس الغرور والا يكون بيخالف نفسة بتعاملة من وجهة نظرة مع ناس اقل منة*
> *اسف لو كنت زعلت حد عن جهل في التعبير*


 

بص يا ماجد مفيش اسف بين الاخوات
بس انا خايفة ان الموضوع ده يزعل حد مني
مع اني طرحت سؤال للمناقشة مش اكتر
ومش حكمت علي حد
بص بقي يا ماجد انا مش بتكلم علي الغرور اللي هو الانسان يبقي واخد قلم في نفسه وقرفان يتكلم مع عامة الشعب اللي هما في وجهة نظره كل الناس
الغرور اللي بتكلم عليه ده من نوع خاص او بمعني اصح الانسان بيكون عنده نقص في حاجة معينة وبدل ما يعالجها بيتغاضي عنها بالغرور علشان يثبت لنفسه قبل ما يثبت للناس انها مش موجودة لكن في الحقيقة انها موجودة وبتكبر بمرور الايام يعني بيأذي نفسه من غير ما يحس علشان كده قولت ان اصدق وصف ليه مريض نفسيا​


----------



## +Coptic+ (29 مارس 2010)

*فهمت قصدك ان الانسان بيكون فاشل في حياتة العملية وبيحاول يغير ده علي النت عن طريق الكذب
ده كمان مش مقتصر علي الرجل بس
لكن الشخص اللي زي ده محتاج انة يتم توجيهه كويس لان في داخلة عاوز يكون كويس بس مش عارف الطريق فبيتجة للهرب من الواقع الي عالم يكون فية افضل وهو علي النت نوعين
اما انة طيب ومفيش خوف منة لانة بيدور علي اصحاب حقيقية في عالم بعيد عن الواقع المرير بتاعة
اما انةمن النوع الانتقامي مثل الهكر فده هو اللي يتخاف منة لانة بيتقرب من الناس لارسال مفات لتدمير الجهاز او التجسس عليهم
في جميل الاحوال زي ما اسمشيل بتقول في كذا موضوع ان لازم علي النت يكون في حدود للتعامل مع الناس مهما كان اعجابنا بشخصيتهم او اسلوب كلامهم فلنحكم عقلنا قبل اي خطوة او كلمة مع اي حد علي النت*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 أبريل 2010)

ch dragon قال:


> مستحيل حاجه في الدنيا دي كلها ترضي غروري
> 
> !!​
> 
> ...


 

no comment​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 أبريل 2010)

critic قال:


> *كلامك كان ممكن يبقى صح لو احنا داخلين بشخصياتنا الحقيقية*
> *لكن معظم الاعضاء بيتعاملوا فى المنتدى من خلف قناع الاسماء الرمزية*
> *اى اننا عبارة عن عقول لشخصيات وهمية لا اكثر و لا اقل*
> *فهيجي الغرور منين و ازاى ومحدش عارف حد اصلا*
> ...


 

بص يا كريتيك
احنا اه بنتعامل باسماء رمزية مش باسماء حقيقة
بس المفروض اننا بنتعامل علي طبيعتنا وشخصيتنا الحقيقية
ومش علشان اننا بندخل باسماء رمزية اننا نتصنع شخصيات وهمية غير حقيقتنا
ومهما اتصنعنا في الشخصية الوهمية هتلاقي غصب عنك جزء من شخصيتك الحقيقية بيطلع
في ناس بقي الجزء اللي بيظهر منها واللي بيسيطر عليها الغرور وبالاخص نوع الغرور اللي اتكلمت عنها في ردودي
ميرسي لمرورك يا كريتيك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة انا مش من الرجال
> بس من المصريين
> والمصريين يحبوا يفتوا
> 
> ...


 

بصي يا اسميشايل
انتي عارفة الشعب المصري كويس
عنده شوية طيبة وغلبان غلب مودينه في داهية
وانتي فكرك الشعب المصري بيرجع لورا ليه
علشان البلوتين دوله اللي في طبعه
ممكن لو شخصية شديدة الذكاء عرفت تمثل صح
هتخدعه ويصدق ويآمن بكل كلامها
ممكن يكتشفه بس بعد فترة طويلة
وبعد ما يتساب جواه صدمة
علي فكرة في ناس مغرورة وسذجة جدا
دي بتتكشف بسهولة
وفي ناس مغرورة وذكية جدا
ودي مش بسهولة يتكشفوا
ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2010)

> *مريض نفسيا من يتعامل من خلف الكيبورد لإرضاء غروره الشخصى
> *


​


> *
> *​



_اتفق مع هذا الكلام_
_شكراا لافكارك _
_يسوع يباركك_​​​​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


> مو قلنا احنا ولا غيرنا يا مرمورة
> 
> الموضوع مطروح للمناقشة
> وليس شخص بعينة هو المقصود مننا احنا الشباب
> ...


 

مش معني انكم شاركتم في الموضوع يبقي انتوا كده
ده بالعكس العقل والمنطق بيقول كل اللي هيدخلوا مش كده
لان الشخص اللي فيه الصفة دي هيخاف يدخل يرد
زي ما بيقولوا يعني عندنا اللي علي راسه بطحة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا جوجو
وشرف ليا انك تتابع موضوعي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 أبريل 2010)

* أختي مرمورة*
*ممكن فيه شباب كثير نجاحهم في المنتديات يغرر بهم وبمستقبلهم ... ويجب أن يعرف هؤلاء أن المشاركة في المنتديات هو بمثابة عمل في كرمة الرب فليترك الشباب للرب كيفية إستخدامهم من خلال المنتديات كما يليق وكما يرى المسيح لهم وليس كما يشائون هم *


----------



## asmicheal (22 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش معني انكم شاركتم في الموضوع يبقي انتوا كده​
> 
> 
> ده بالعكس العقل والمنطق بيقول كل اللي هيدخلوا مش كده​
> ...


 

:download:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وهوة انتى عملتى الموضوع دة *
*علشان يدخلة و يكلمك ابو بطحة *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*خاطرة جاءت ببالى وليس تهكم صدقينى*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أبريل 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

خاطرة او تهكم الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ولكل الاراء
وانا المفروض اتقبل كل الكلام من اي عضو
المهم اعرف ارد عليه بكل احترام
لاني اتعلمت حاجة بالذات في مجال شغلي
احرج اللي قدامي بذوقي
كلامي كان مجرد رد بسيط علي كل عضو مشارك او هيشارك في الموضوع
علشان محدش يفهم غلط ولما يرد يكون رده بحرية
غير كده ابو بطحة ده لو موجود اصلا ودخل اكيد رأيه مش هيهمني مادام فيه المواصفات دي
ومعتقدش ان في حد هيختلف معايا في الرأي ده
لان اكيد رأيه مش هيكون بصراحة او سليم​


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 أبريل 2010)

اولا اشكرك يامرمر علي الموضوع الرائع 
ثانيا 
انا مش بحب الشخصي المغرور بحب التعاون و البساطه 
اما انا مش مغرور لان انا لو اتغريت يبقي انا انسان مش كويس وشكرا


----------



## جيلان (23 أبريل 2010)

*رأيى ممكن يكون فى الرجال والبنات كمان*
*ومش اسمه غرورو لكن بعتبره بكل المقاييس فشل فى الحياه الواقعية لان النت مهما آثر فى حياتنا هيفضل الحياه الافتراضية الى خلقها البشر والى بنتقابل فيها بافكارنا وياعالم كل واحد بيفكر ازاى صح او غلط .. مش بس كدى لكن فى الواقع بنعرف صدق الناس من تعبيراتهم طب هنا فى مجال يكونوا صادقين واحيانا لا مع العلم ان بردوا مش هنرمى همنا على غيرنا لازم كل واحد يكون حريص فى التعامل *

*لكن انتى قولتى غرور .. اعتقد قصدك تحقيق ذات عن طريق النت*
*لكن لما قريت مشاركاتك لقيت قصدك الخداع *

*ولو ربطنا كل دول = هيبقى قصدك ولد يدخل يضحك على بنت يحسس نفسه انه كتير حواليه وهو بيخدعهم .. فهمت صح انا كدى؟*


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2010)

*

الغرور هو عكس التواضع و = للتكبر والتعالي 
 ويجلب الشعور بالنقص بداخل الشخص المغرور 
يريد أن يخفيه عن الناس عن طريق التكبر والغرور  

لكن

الشخص المغرور سرعان ما ينكشف غروره

من خلال تعاملاته 

وأننى أرى أنه لا علاقه بين الغرور والمنتديا


​*


----------



## asmicheal (23 أبريل 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خاطرة او تهكم الموضوع مفتوح للجميع ولكل الاراء​
> 
> وانا المفروض اتقبل كل الكلام من اي عضو
> المهم اعرف ارد عليه بكل احترام
> ...












هوة انا ما انكسفتش 
لانى مش تاعبة نفسى وداخلة موضوع 
علشان اكسف او اتكسف 

حبيت استفهم عن عبارتك انتى اللى كتبتيها وليس انا 
عن ابو بطحة 


فقط منغير ما تكسفينى ولا اكسفك 
واكيد لايمكن اقصد تهكم اضافة انتى علموكى فى الشغل 
دة كلامك 
لاني اتعلمت حاجة بالذات في مجال شغلي
احرج اللي قدامي بذوقي​انا علمونى بالكنيسة ان اسامح ولو غلطت لا اكابر فى الغلط اعترف واعتذر 
وبمنتهى الامانة احب اكمل لكى رايى اللى متاكدة ان احلى مرمورة هتسمعة حتى لو مختلف عن رايها 

لكن 
حيث انك عملتى موضوعين بنفس الفكرة 

الولد الشيطان المغرور والبنت البريئة التى تغوى 

اقول لكى يا امورتى ان اللة يحاسبنى انا على تساهلى وخطاى وليس الشيطان على غوايتة لى 

واكمل كلامى لك امورتى 


بقلمى مش منقول


الموضوع دة بمنتهى الامانة والصراحة 

من واحدة اكبرمنكم سنا شوية (40 سنة )
ويمكن كمان مفهومى صعيدى حبتين 

ان الحب = خطوبة = زواج 

اما غير ذلك 
فممكن يتقال علية شهوة ، انفلات ، عالم 

حبيت ابدا بالمقدمة دى 
لابين ان لكل منا وجهة نظرة التى احترمها 
لكنى ارتحت وسارتاح لوجهة نظرى 
لانها بصراحة الاكرم للبنت 



المهم 

على النت لا تلوم الانفسك 

انت من تترك نفسك لوهم الاهتمام او الاعجاب 

انت من تتعقب من يعجبك فلا احد يجرى وراك بعصاية لتعجب بفلان او تكرة علان 

انت من تختار وجهتك على النت وهل انت هنا لتلعب طول الليل بكلمات الحب والغرام ام لتخدم ام لتظهر ذاتك ام لتقرا وتتعلم و تستفيد وتشارك


انت من تسمح للاخر ايا كانت هويتة ان يدخل الى دواخل نفسك ويخترق اسوار حمايتك لذاتك واحترامك لها 


فالاخر مهما كان لا يجبرك على ادخالة داخلك وترك بياناتك وهويتك لدية 

انت من تختار ولا احد يجبرك 

على النت 
انت فى حجرة ضلمة تخاطب اناس مجهولون 

مهما ظهرت اخلاقهم وشخصياتهم 

اذ يوجد محترفى تزوير هويتهم وتاليف اخلاقهم ورواية عباراتهم الاثرة 


(طبعا ماعدا asmicheal لانى اخيب من ان اكذب وليس عندى موهبةالتاليف ولا الادعاء لان الزهايمر شغال اللة ينور فاللى هحاول واجتهد ادعية سانساة واسقطة بالموضوع التالى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه)


انت على النت تختار من تشاء لتبثة ما تشاء لتفتح لة الطريق لما تشاء 


فلا تلم الا نفسك على النت 

اذ اين كانت ملامتك وانت ساهر ساهم حائر هايم 



فارجوك لمصلحتك لا تلم الانفسك 

لتحذر وتحترس 



وجميعنا الى النفس الاخير نتعلم وسنتعلم 

ومن منا لا يخطىء ولو كانت حياتة يوما واحدا على الارض 

المهم الا نستمرىء الخطا 

ونقف بسرعة وبحزم ننظف انفسنا بالاعتراف 
ونتقوى باقوى فيتامينات للقوة الافخارستيا المقدسة 


وربنا يحافظ علينا جميعا فى اسم الرب يسوع لة كل المجد 


ملحوظة 

لما الموضوع يتلطش لحد الخليج ومنتدياتة 

اتعبوا واكتبوا منقول 

وشكرا لكم جميعا 

ولا تنسوا 



رايكم شباب 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127811



ارجو ان تقبلى رايى كاخت كبيرة بتحبك وتخاف عليكى بجد 
وليس 
اتية غريبة تحرجك وتحرجيها 

بمنتهى الامانة وبلا لف ودوران 
​



​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أبريل 2010)

بصي يا اسميشايل
انا مش بفكر احرج او اكسف حد لاني مش باخد الموضوع بمحمل شخصي
ويمكن ده اللي بيخليني اقدر ارد علي كل الاراء واتقبلها
علي فكرة بمجرد اني اضحك واتعامل بطريقة كويسة مع الشخص اللي بيضايقني ده اسمه اني احرجته بذوقي وتقريبا ده نفس اللي اتعلمناه في الكنيسة ان مهما اللي قدامي اساء ليا اضحك في وشه واعامله معاملة كويسة
بس اللي اتعلمته جديد من اب اعترافي الشخص اللي بيكون سبب عثرة ليا بأي شكل من الاشكال يبقي ابعد عنه افضل
وميرسي جدا لتعب حضرتك في دخول موضوعي وردك فيه
علي فكرة انا مش معني اني نزلت موضوعين الاتنين مشابهين لبعض في الفكر
يبقي انا اقصد بيه حالة عامة او ان الاولاد كلهم كده او الغلط كله عليهم
كل اللي عملته اني اتناولت مشكلة من جانب معين
والحمد لله انتي بمواضعيك اتناولتي الجوانب التانية
والنتيجة في الاخر اننا اتناولنا المشكلة بكل جوانبها
يعني اللي يدخل ويقرا مواضيعي ومواضيعك هيستفاد بشكل كلي
لانهم مواضيع مكملة لبعض
ومش معني كده اني متحملة علي الولاد وانك متحملة علي البنات
كل الموضوع كل واحدة بتشوف ايه اللي ناقص في المشكلة وبتكمله
نسيت اقولك موضوعك ده قريته ورديت فيه وفاكراه كويس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2010)

*بصى يا مرموره انا بقابل  احيانا شخصيه بتحاول تكون على النت عموما شخص مخالف عن  ما هو عليه فى الواقع
احيانا بيكون نفسه يبقى فى صوره معينه ومش عارف فبيحاول يعيش الشخصيه دى على المنتدى كمثال
 وقد يكون هدف البعض فعلا من دخول اى منتدى ارضاء لجانب معين فى شخصيته زى الغرور او اى جانب اخر ولكن صدقينى لن يكون هو الشخص الذى يدخل القلوب بسهوله فسريعاً ما يشعر بزيفه الاخرون
ميرررسى يا مرموره ومتابعه معاكى يا حبيبتى باقى الاراء *


----------



## marmora jesus (1 مايو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> اتصدقى لسة مرضتش غرورى
> 
> حوالى 2000 مشاركة ولسة ناقصلى حوالى زيهم وشوية
> يمكن الفت نظر حد
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق
ميرسي لمرورك اللذيذ
ويارب ترضي غرورك بس مش علي حسابنا بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بدل ما ادعي عليك زي ما دعيت عليا​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *فهمت قصدك ان الانسان بيكون فاشل في حياتة العملية وبيحاول يغير ده علي النت عن طريق الكذب*
> *ده كمان مش مقتصر علي الرجل بس*
> *لكن الشخص اللي زي ده محتاج انة يتم توجيهه كويس لان في داخلة عاوز يكون كويس بس مش عارف الطريق فبيتجة للهرب من الواقع الي عالم يكون فية افضل وهو علي النت نوعين*
> *اما انة طيب ومفيش خوف منة لانة بيدور علي اصحاب حقيقية في عالم بعيد عن الواقع المرير بتاعة*
> ...


 
انا منزلة الموضوع ده علشان النوع التاني علشان اقدر احذر من خلاله البنات
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا ماجد ولاضافتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## milad hanna (14 مايو 2010)

حينما نجلس امام الكمبيوتر ونفتح منتدى الكنيسة نجد اننا امام وليمة تغذى العقل والروح ونجد من خلال الردود المختلفة ما يثرى الفكر ويغذى الروح بل من خلال المنتدى هناك من عرف الرب يسوع وقبله مخلصا شخصيا له حينئذ فمن يدخل للتهريج فلن يجد من يستمع اليه او يشاركه التهريج فلنحافظ على هذا المنتدى العظيم ولا نضيع تعب كثيرين اعطوا من وقتهم وعصارة فكرهم لينموا هذا المنتدى بالصورة التى صار عليها


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مايو 2010)

salvation قال:


> _اتفق مع هذا الكلام_
> _شكراا لافكارك _
> 
> _يسوع يباركك_​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا توني
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> * أختي مرمورة*
> *ممكن فيه شباب كثير نجاحهم في المنتديات يغرر بهم وبمستقبلهم ... ويجب أن يعرف هؤلاء أن المشاركة في المنتديات هو بمثابة عمل في كرمة الرب فليترك الشباب للرب كيفية إستخدامهم من خلال المنتديات كما يليق وكما يرى المسيح لهم وليس كما يشائون هم *




رد حضرتك وكلامك في منتهي الجمال بصراحة
وبصراحة برده مش هقدر اعلق عليه
لانه المختصر المفيد
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك ولاضافتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## samirmelio (11 يونيو 2010)

*و اعتقد ان مرض الغرور مش قاصر على الرجال *

* فيه اناث كمان لنفس الغرض*

* اتمنى ان جميع الداخلين يكونوا بهدف الخدمة*

* موضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك خير*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

روماني زكريا قال:


> اولا اشكرك يامرمر علي الموضوع الرائع
> ثانيا
> انا مش بحب الشخصي المغرور بحب التعاون و البساطه
> اما انا مش مغرور لان انا لو اتغريت يبقي انا انسان مش كويس وشكرا





ميرسي جدا لمرور حضرتك ولاضافتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *رأيى ممكن يكون فى الرجال والبنات كمان*
> *ومش اسمه غرورو لكن بعتبره بكل المقاييس فشل فى الحياه الواقعية لان النت مهما آثر فى حياتنا هيفضل الحياه الافتراضية الى خلقها البشر والى بنتقابل فيها بافكارنا وياعالم كل واحد بيفكر ازاى صح او غلط .. مش بس كدى لكن فى الواقع بنعرف صدق الناس من تعبيراتهم طب هنا فى مجال يكونوا صادقين واحيانا لا مع العلم ان بردوا مش هنرمى همنا على غيرنا لازم كل واحد يكون حريص فى التعامل *
> 
> *لكن انتى قولتى غرور .. اعتقد قصدك تحقيق ذات عن طريق النت*
> ...






لا مش شرط موضوع خداع البنت
انا قصدي بشكل عام
حد حاسس ان فيه صفة غلط او صفة نقصاه فبيحاول يكملها علي النت وبس لانه مش قادر يكملها في الحقيقة
بس كلامك عجبني
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> الغرور هو عكس التواضع و = للتكبر والتعالي
> ويجلب الشعور بالنقص بداخل الشخص المغرور
> ...





حضرتك قولت في الاول انه بيكون شعور بالنقص داخله
وبيحاول انه يخفيه
في ناس بتستخدم اساليب مختلفة علشان تخفيه
ومن ضمن الاساليب دي اني اتظاهر بالعكس علشان اقدر اخفيه
او بمعني اصح يقنع نفسه انه مش عنده نقص في النقطة دي بالذات
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *بصى يا مرموره انا بقابل  احيانا شخصيه بتحاول تكون على النت عموما شخص مخالف عن  ما هو عليه فى الواقع
> احيانا بيكون نفسه يبقى فى صوره معينه ومش عارف فبيحاول يعيش الشخصيه دى على المنتدى كمثال
> وقد يكون هدف البعض فعلا من دخول اى منتدى ارضاء لجانب معين فى شخصيته زى الغرور او اى جانب اخر ولكن صدقينى لن يكون هو الشخص الذى يدخل القلوب بسهوله فسريعاً ما يشعر بزيفه الاخرون
> ميرررسى يا مرموره ومتابعه معاكى يا حبيبتى باقى الاراء *






عندك حق
بس للاسف في ناس طيبة جدا وغلبانة اوي
بتصدق اي حاجة وكل حاجة
ولما تكتشف الحقيقة بتكون صدمة بالنسبة ليهم
ميرسي لاضافتك الجميلة يا قمر
وميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك
واكيد متابعتك حاجة تشرفني​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

milad hanna قال:


> حينما نجلس امام الكمبيوتر ونفتح منتدى الكنيسة نجد اننا امام وليمة تغذى العقل والروح ونجد من خلال الردود المختلفة ما يثرى الفكر ويغذى الروح بل من خلال المنتدى هناك من عرف الرب يسوع وقبله مخلصا شخصيا له حينئذ فمن يدخل للتهريج فلن يجد من يستمع اليه او يشاركه التهريج فلنحافظ على هذا المنتدى العظيم ولا نضيع تعب كثيرين اعطوا من وقتهم وعصارة فكرهم لينموا هذا المنتدى بالصورة التى صار عليها






كلامك صح وده المفروض واجبي انا قبل اي حد في المنتدي
ميرسي لاضافتك ولمرورك ميلاد
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

samirmelio قال:


> *و اعتقد ان مرض الغرور مش قاصر على الرجال *
> 
> * فيه اناث كمان لنفس الغرض*
> 
> ...





اكيد طبعا في كده وكده
بس بما اني بنت اكيد هسأل الولاد وبس
تقدر تقول تحيز
هههههههههههههههههههه
ياريت فعلا كلنا نكون هدفنا الخدمة وبس
وزي ما قولت لميلاد المفروض ده يكون واجبي قبل اي حد في المنتدي
ميرسي لمرورك سمير
ربنا معاك ويباركك
​


----------



## zama (18 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه

طبعاً أنا داخل عشان أرضي غروري ، أصلي هقولك الحكاية أصل عم غروري الجنايني رااااااااااااح يشتريلي رضا ملئاش ، فروحت أنا ...........................

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رخامة بئا و غلاسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

علي فكرة أنا أعترض علي عنصرية الموضوع وشخصنته للولاد بس ..

أتفضلي الكوبا اللي بعتهالي قبل كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

==

أشكرك يا لمضة يا مغرورة  ..


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احم احم
اهلا الحج زاما
بص بقي انت اه لمض اوي بس بصراحة من ساعة ما اتعاملت معاك مش حسيت انك مغرور
الحق يتقال يعني
اما موضوع الكوبة دي مكانها مش هنا خالص
هنا مفيش تصفية حسابات
وسبحان اللي زي ما يكون قلبك حاسس 
اصلي لسه بعتالك واحدة من شوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان تعالي هنا
انا ممكن اكون لمضة ممكن يعني
لكن مش افتكر اني مغرورة ابدا
ولا ايه بقي ؟​


----------



## zama (18 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احم احم
> اهلا الحج زاما
> بص بقي انت اه لمض اوي بس بصراحة من ساعة ما اتعاملت معاك مش حسيت انك مغرور
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أة أكيد طبعاً مش مغرورة  ..

أقولك القصة " أنا جيت أكتب م*س*رورة بدليل الأبتسامة اللي جنبها كتبتها م*غ*رورة ..

معلش ما تاخديش في بالك السين في حته و الغين في حتة تاني لكن أهي جت كدا  ..

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا مش مغرورة أبداً (( أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب عظيم )) ..


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أة أكيد طبعاً مش مغرورة  ..
> 
> ...





انت تعرف انا فعلا بصيت علي الكيبورد
لقيت حرف س في حتة وحرف غ في حتة تانية خالص
ومعتقدش انك دوست غلط بدون قصد
بس هعتبرك دوست غلط
يومين امتحانات والمذاكرة كتير واكيد عينيك تعباك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واوعي تفهمني صح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2011)

تصدقى مش عارف
بس المقدسه امى ديما تقولى بطل غرور
تفتكرى بدخل عشان ارضى غرورى ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2011)

*يا حول الله يارب على الموضوع وعلى بعض الردود العجيبه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> تصدقى مش عارف
> بس المقدسه امى ديما تقولى بطل غرور
> تفتكرى بدخل عشان ارضى غرورى ههههههههههه





وشهد شاهد من اهلها
اكيد هي ادري
علشان تبقي تصدقني بعد كده
هاه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا حول الله يارب على الموضوع وعلى بعض الردود العجيبه
> *​



روق يحج لو مش عاجبك ردى مش همسحه متقلقش



marmora jesus قال:


> وشهد شاهد من اهلها
> اكيد هي ادري
> علشان تبقي تصدقني بعد كده
> هاه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​




تصدقى انا غلطان انى قولت حاجه ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا حول الله يارب على الموضوع وعلى بعض الردود العجيبه
> *​





ما انت ولد
طبيعي تعترض علي الموضوع وبعض الردود
:gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يناير 2011)

+ cupid + قال:


> تصدقى انا غلطان انى قولت حاجه ههههههههه






هههههههههههههههههههههه
مش تعمل في نفسك كده يا بني
صحتك
الله​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> روق يحج لو مش عاجبك ردى مش همسحه متقلقش



*لا لو عليك انت .. انت غلبان :t9:
*​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما انت ولد
> طبيعي تعترض علي الموضوع وبعض الردود
> :gy0000::gy0000:​



:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:​


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2011)

غرور مين يا زلمة، انا داخل غصباً عني..


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> غرور مين يا زلمة، انا داخل غصباً عني..





منورني وجودك يا ماي روك
بس معلش مش فاهمة
حضرتك بترد علي سؤال الموضوع ولا بتكلم حد من الاعضاء ؟
اكيد عارف ان الواحد بيفصل علي اخر الليل​


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2011)

برد على السؤال و بصورة مباشرة ld:


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> برد على السؤال و بصورة مباشرة ld:





طب سؤال مش زلمة دي يعني يا رجل ؟
ده اولا
ثانيا ليه داخل غصب عنك بقي​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> غرور مين يا زلمة، انا داخل غصباً عني..



مزحة لذيذة 
غصب عنك كيف  مهو انت الي صانع البناء  العظيم 

مرسي مرمورة 
طبعا مليش راي في الموضوع لاتة للرجال 
بتفرج ع الردود​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (21 يناير 2011)

*هيبان السبب 
لكل واحد
*


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب سؤال مش زلمة دي يعني يا رجل ؟
> ده اولا
> ثانيا ليه داخل غصب عنك بقي​



صحيح، زلمة يعني رجل.
داخل غصب عني لانها مسؤلية و ليست إختيار.
 


راجعة ليسوع قال:


> مزحة لذيذة
> غصب عنك كيف  مهو انت الي صانع البناء  العظيم
> 
> ​



ما قصدته هو ان دخولي ليس إختياري او لتقضية الوقت، بل بسبب المسؤلية التي تحملها بناء و إدارة اكبر منتدى مسيحي. ليس بالشئ المزعج بالنسبة لي، لكن لا أهداف اخرى لي من الإستمرار، سواء ارضاء الغرور و إثبات الذات


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

> لكن لا أهداف اخرى لي من الإستمرار، سواء ارضاء الغرور و إثبات الذات


ههههههههه
بصراحة اشك يا في هايدا يا روك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> مزحة لذيذة
> غصب عنك كيف  مهو انت الي صانع البناء  العظيم
> 
> مرسي مرمورة
> ...





استني بس انا مستنية يقول انه داخل المنتدي غصب عنه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر 
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يناير 2011)

geomotorizer قال:


> *هيبان السبب
> لكل واحد
> *





اكيد لان محدش بيعرف يمثل او يلبس قناع غير حقيقته ويقدر يستمر لفترة طويلة
ميرسي لمرورك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يناير 2011)

my rock قال:


> صحيح، زلمة يعني رجل.
> داخل غصب عني لانها مسؤلية و ليست إختيار.
> 
> 
> ما قصدته هو ان دخولي ليس إختياري او لتقضية الوقت، بل بسبب المسؤلية التي تحملها بناء و إدارة اكبر منتدى مسيحي. ليس بالشئ المزعج بالنسبة لي، لكن لا أهداف اخرى لي من الإستمرار، سواء ارضاء الغرور و إثبات الذات





طب انا مش رجل يا روك
اعترض بقي
عايزة تعويض من فضلك

بالنسبة لموضوع انه غصب عنك علشان المسئولية
انا عارفة انه حمل كبير ومسئولية اكير بس اكيد انت بتعملها عن طيب خاطر يعني مش غصب ومش ارضاء غرور
وبجد المنتدي ده سبب بركة كبيرة لناس كتير واكيد ربنا هيعوضك كتير عن الموضوع ده وعن خدمتك كمان
وده سبب كافي انك مش تكون داخل لارضاء غرورك او داخل غصب عنك
ولا ايه ؟​


----------

